# Programme für UML



## deim0s (12. Okt 2006)

Hallo,

ich wollte mal Fragen ob ihr zu euren Projekten und mit welchen Programmen ihr UML-Diagramme macht. Ich habe zum Beispiel mal ein plugin für eclipse benutzt was auch gleich Klassen erzeugt hat usw., mit dem war ich allerdings überhaupt nicht zufrieden (war sehr verbugged), weiß leider den Namen nicht mehr.
Und sonst drück ich mich gerne vor Plannung und programmier lieber ein wenig drauf los, wobei ich mir dann jedesmal denke das nächste mal plane ichs davor besser. 

Also wär net wenn ihr mir ein paar Tips für ein paar UML Programme/Tools/Plugins geben könntet.
Grüße
deim0s


----------



## Jockel (12. Okt 2006)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=12963&highlight=uml


----------



## Caffè Latte (12. Okt 2006)

Hi,

als Linuxer nutze ich Umbrello und bin sehr zufrieden: http://uml.sourceforge.net/index.php


----------



## deim0s (12. Okt 2006)

danke!


----------

